# Sitting Hen



## RhondaMc (May 8, 2016)

Help! I have 6 hens and a rooster. My chickens roam free during the day on our 4 acres. They are only cooped up at night. 5 days ago I noticed I was missing my fat Buff hen. I assumed something like a hawk snuck in during the day while she was roaming the property. But today we found her! She had gone upstairs in our outside shop and she was laying on several eggs. Now I don't know how long it takes for a hen to sit and hatch eggs. But she has at least 5 days on them. But I don't know what to do. Should I leave her up there? Or put her in a small coop with a box to nest in? Do hens go without food and water while they are laying? She's been upstairs all this time with no food or water. So I need any advice I can get. Thank you in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are pretty high that she has been out to eat and drink, generally the sneak off a couple of times a day.

If your shop can be secured, I would leave her there. Put food and water some where she can find, but far enough away she has to get up to walk to it. If you move her chances are she will abandon the nest especially if she is a first time broody.

21 days, that's how long it takes for peeps to hatch. I would start watching a day or two early just to make certain the peeps don't start hatching before the date you think might be right.


----------



## RhondaMc (May 8, 2016)

Thank you so much robin416. We had no choice but to move her. We'll see if she loses interest in the eggs...I'm definitely keeping a closer eye on the hens now. Still learning their ways.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope she sit on them. I think it's better you moved her so you can keep an eye on her.


----------

